# USC VS. EMERSON



## josie86 (Apr 23, 2007)

Although we've visited Emerson several times and just returned from an extensive tour of USC, my son is having a difficult time deciding between these two schools.  As an undergraduate, he was accepted into Emerson's Honors program (half tuition) with a major in film, and USC's brand new Animation program which is now offered for undergrads.  Although he does have a keen interest in animation, he is  interested in film overall.  Any information,  insight and advise will be greatly appreciated, as the May 1 deadline is fast approaching, and a decision needs to be made.  Also, any comments about the social aspects of both schools would be very helpful.  Many thanks.


----------



## wing2871x (Apr 23, 2007)

USC is a much better school for film, and overall. If he wants to do animation and then take other film classes or change his major, he might as well be at USC. It comes down to a financial thing, because Emerson is still a top ranking film school.


----------



## Cinematical (Apr 23, 2007)

If he's really interested in animation, but still wants other film classes, USC would be great. Everyone in the School of Cinematic Arts has to take basic film classes, including film history and film production. From there he can add on extra production, screenwriting, or critical studies electives as he sees fit (I'm going to be a CS major, and that's my plan). Overall he will get a great education in film (and a great liberal arts education overall).


----------

